# John Deere 318 - snow thrower won't float



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

My inside lever would sometimes be hard to pull back out of the float position. Now these last couple snow falls, it won't lock in forward float position. I also can't really see through the tube in the back to see if I need to add hydraulic fluid. I recently have been noticing hydraulic fluid on the floor beneath the center of the tractor. What is happening and why won't the tractor go to float position? Thanks for your comments.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

I still haven't heard from anyone who can explain why might my inside lever click forward and stay forward like it used to. I think that is called a detent or float?? Thanks for any help in knowing why this happened.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One thing I would check, would be the oil level, somehow. Have you disconnected the hydraulic hoses in the past and perhaps hooked them up backwards? I've read another issue that refer to lack of use that may cause the float function to not work properly until you start using regularly to get it to stick.
Sorry Mick, grasping at straws to try and help.


----------



## tractorfacts (Dec 7, 2019)

Most valves have a detent ball. I do not know your model but your detent ball probably got stuck. I see them get stuck in and out. Somewhere on the valve there will be a screw in plug which will have a spring and some washers pushing in a ball. Remove the plug and make sure spring is not broke and check for rust.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. I will try and look at getting the spring out and see if it is broke or rusted and sticking.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

